# Some orange geckos...



## GreggMadden (Sep 29, 2009)

Eublepharis macularius (The leopard gecko)

Super hypo tangerine albino (a.k.a. sunglow) female.






Female tangerine Enigma.





Super hypo tangerine albino enigma (a.k.a. sunglow Enigma) male.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 29, 2009)

oh WOW! they are awesome! great colouring!


----------



## miss2 (Sep 29, 2009)

wish we could have them here


----------



## monitor-mania (Sep 29, 2009)

They look amazing!!!
Beautiful creatures.


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 29, 2009)

damn laws


----------



## ravan (Sep 29, 2009)

cool! leopard geckos are awesome


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 29, 2009)

They have to be my favourite gecko.

The one in my avatar is mine. had to leave him behind in the UK though


----------



## Jimbobulan (Sep 29, 2009)

I've seen so many different leopard geckos on the net its amazing how many variations there are. Bright orange, white and many amazing patterns. Just google it you'll see


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ive always wanted a leo just cant get one  If we move to England i will certainly be getting my fair share of them


----------



## James..94 (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome colours


----------

